# what is a good tick preventer???



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

I live in Montreal, and last year my havanese got infested with ticks and this year around a want to prevent that problem before spring comes. Last year I tried revolution but it seems to not work for my dog because we still kept seeing ticks on her :/ Every time we see ticks we take it out with tweezers and put alcohol where the tick was. 

If someone has this same problem, what is a good tick preventer to use? Also i would like to hear what you guys do to resolve this problem. thanks in advance


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I use Frontline Plus.. I get it at my Vet. Never had a tick on Whimsy.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

here is a link to read all about Frontline Plus.

http://www.frontline.com/Pages/default.aspx?gclid=CK_ZvMbH8rUCFUhgMgodXVcAcw


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*What is a good tick preventer*



clari86 said:


> I live in Montreal, and last year my havanese got infested with ticks and this year around a want to prevent that problem before spring comes. Last year I tried revolution but it seems to not work for my dog because we still kept seeing ticks on her :/ Every time we see ticks we take it out with tweezers and put alcohol where the tick was.
> 
> If someone has this same problem, what is a good tick preventer to use? Also i would like to hear what you guys do to resolve this problem. thanks in advance


I used Frontline Plus for years and then heard it had been overused and was not as effective as it had once been. Also, one of my boys got a tick borne infection while on Frontline and was very, very sick for about 7 days. I now use Advantix II and, so far, no problems. We live on Cape Cod MA, which has a very large tick population and where ticks are year round and everywhere, not only in wooded areas, so I use it year round. Before moving here from another part of the state, I never used it during the winter months. Good luck.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*FrontLine Top Spot Flea/Tick*

I use *FrontLine Top Spot*, it is a *topical liquid* that is *put on the skin each month.* I* put the liquid behind their head in the shoulder area *so they can not get to the area to lick. The FrontLine Top Spot works for us in North Carolina, we typical have deer ticks in the area. You would not believe how small a deer tick actually is. The FrontLine Top Spot takes a couple of months to start working.


----------

